# Park Cars to Churchill? & More...



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 22, 2015)

While there is nothing definite, it is being said on the Canadian Passenger Forum @ Yahoo that it is looking like Park Cars are going to be restored to the Winnipeg - Churchill run. Two Park Cars are definitely in the Winnipeg shops and someone with an 'inside source' says it is going to happen. That would be great!

Something that is definite is that there is now a chef aboard again May to November and that the food is "...back to the usual HEP dining car standards."


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 22, 2015)

Good news for those wanting to ride in style to see the Polar Bears!

Sounds like VIA is being better run than Amtrak right now despite having a hostile Harper Government in power!

Too bad we don't have people like those now running VIA @ 60 Mass!


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 22, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Good news for those wanting to ride in style to see the Polar Bears!
> 
> Sounds like VIA is being better run than Amtrak right now despite having a hostile Harper Government in power!
> 
> Too bad we don't have people like those now running VIA @ 60 Mass!


So you want all LD trains to run two or three times a week?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 22, 2015)

MikefromCrete said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Good news for those wanting to ride in style to see the Polar Bears!
> ...


Not ALL,once the Card and Sunset/Eagle

become daily Trains this problem is solved.( and I include the VIA Corridor Trains in this, not just the LD Routes)

I'm referring to the food and drink,consistent excellent service by the OBS,and proper maintence of old equipment! All much better than Amtrak! And as I said, all under a hostile Tory Government!

What's not to like about that, as compared to the current status of Amtrak?


----------



## OBS (Sep 22, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> MikefromCrete said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


"LIKE"


----------



## lyke99 (Sep 22, 2015)

I traveled on the Churchill train in July. The trip north (on July 5) carried the standard, non-polar bear season consist of 2 F40s, baggage, 2 coaches, diner, and Chateau sleeper. Our southbound trip carried an extra Chateau sleeper and a Park car (Revelstoke Park) departing Churchill on July 9. There was also a chef on-board for both legs of the trip.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 23, 2015)

Cool.


----------

